# You might have been training too long or for a long time if :



## Rich Parsons (Oct 5, 2005)

You might have been training too long or for a long time if you can tell what part of the body was hit by the sound of it even if you were not looking directly at the strike.

The sound of the head versus the elbow versus the knee versus a hand strike are all different.


----------



## modarnis (Oct 6, 2005)

Its music to the ears, unless its your own head, elbow, hand or shin being whacked


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2005)

Last year we were picking up my son from the childrens class at church. He had been taking Kung Fu for about a year by then.  When he approached the door to leave he stopped at the doorway, bowed, then exited. :shrug:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

My karate teacher when I was in high school was one of my high school teachers. We got the benefit of using the gymnasium in the evenings when other events weren't scheduled. It was effectively my first dojo.

I had a really hard time every day not bowing onto the floor at school during gym class.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, I've used the bow in some non-martial arts situations just by habit!


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 6, 2005)

One of my co-workers is a high ranked Tae Kwon Do instructor. I've never taken Tae Kwon Do and I've never trained with him, but I have to fight the urge to bow every time I see him.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

I always prefer that people bow before me and refer to me as "Master". ... Of course, that has nothing to do with martial arts; it's just a power thing.  lol


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've used the bow in some non-martial arts situations just by habit!


 I carry over the slight bow of the head as well as handing something over to someone else with the other hand under the elbow.  White people look at me funny, but folks of the Asian persuasion smile.


----------

